
Show HN: Websee – Naturally Crowdsourcing the Happenings of the Web - laser
https://www.websee.io/
======
om42
Neat idea! I've been using it for the past few weeks and really excited to see
the community grow. Recently talked to Laser (founder) about the direction
he's taking it. Looking forward to Websee becoming more community based and
being able to implement your own ranking algorithms on the data!

~~~
laser
Thanks Om :) I think a good holdover before writing a DSL or API to take into
account all the privacy/security issues, I could just let people submit
ranking algorithms and then manually add them? Unfortunately there isn't
really enough data/people yet to do a lot of cool stuff, but hopefully we can
get there :D [https://www.websee.io/waves](https://www.websee.io/waves)

~~~
om42
I saw waves! Looks interesting. Wonder if there's a way to pull other datasets
(top 1,000 + votes from Reddit) and see how introducing that plays into the
overall ranking since you need more users right now.

If you could manage to stripe enough information or categorize it into some
sort of groups would be interesting. Only issue with submitting ranking algos
and adding them is that it would be a manual process. Maybe having an online
process that runs through a set of checks before seeing the results might be a
good solution

